# Jack has passed



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was sitting here on the computer and my daughter came in and said "mommy i think you need to come here" just by the tone of her voice and the look on her face I knew something was wrong 

So I jumped up and followed her got to the bird room and she pointed to jack and Jill's cage and said Look 

Jack was laying partially on the dish up against the cage bar (almost like he was stuck between the two but was not stuck at all) So i had my son run in and get my boyfriend 

They were all fine this morning (around 11 am) When i watered them and swept the floor , and He said he was just in there not too long ago giving them Birdy bread and Jack was just fine 

Birdy bread is not new to them, The only thing we did different this time was used a Stir Fry frozen mixed veggie but we made this the night before x-mas and they've had it like 4 times since then and was fine 

the Year on his band was 05 So he's only 3(well going on 4) I do not know what happened he was perfectly fine 

They're on eggs and one baby, I know Jill can do it on her own (i've had other females raise babies on their own) Plus their 1st baby is still in the cage with them and sits on the eggs as well So I'll leave him/her there for sure now unless Jill decides its time for him/her to leave the cage (being mean to it etc.) 

I just don't get it He was fine like 30 mins ago then he was dead 

Is it possiable he ate his food to fast and it got caught in his throat? (Like humans, cats, dogs etc?) my b/f felt around on his neck but couldn't feel anything And I didn't want to pry his mouth open or anything - I didn't feel right with my b/f feeling around on his throat (made me feel like we were disrespecting him)


----------



## AubieBird (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Jack. It is heartbreaking to lose such a beloved pet. I have lifted a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh im so sorry...i have no idea how he could have died.....i hope jill does fine with the babies


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about jack
Mikey


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You both. 

Just a huge shock when he was fine then gone 

this has only happened one other time, With my Lutino Lucy but she started sneezing and blood started pouring out her mouth, and nose, and she was gone before the night was over and she was perfectly fine before she started sneezing, I was in taking videos of her, and pictures and she was being a little clown.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.. rest in peace little jack.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Life is too precious. Rip Jack


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this, that is awful. 

I wonder what happened there, perhaps it didn't go down well, or could he possibly have not been feeling well (not that he can tell you) and food didn't really meet with his stomach.

It's truly heartbreaking reading this, RIP Jack!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know i know he has been acting just fine, and his normal self nothing changed with him and my boyfriend said when he took the birdy bread in for the birds, He came running out of the nest box like always to get his , every time he heard a cage door open (rather its his or not) he'd come out to see what goodies they were getting for the day, If it wasn't something he wasn't a huge fan of (like Kale) he'd go back in the nest box if it was something he loved He patiently waited his turn on the food dish waiting for his, 

the only thing that makes any sense is he ate it too fast, and choked on it, But like i said i'm not even sure if birds are capable of choking on food


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG! How awful! I'm so sorry to hear that your Jack is gone. They are just so good at hiding illness it could have been something that he's been feeling for a while. Can't imagine something taking him so quickly. The only thing I could think of is a broken neck. If something scared him and he banged into the cage bars or something.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

When we lifted him up he wasn't "limp" his head/neck stayed in place 

Would it of been limp or hanging ? I've never seen a bird with a broken neck Just cats and dogs


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! You would have been able to tell! Again I'm so sorry for your loss! I think we all get attached to these birds we see so often even if it's only in pictures. This boy will be missed!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You very much.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no, RIP Jack


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## athalia (Nov 16, 2007)

im so sorry for ur loss....god bless!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry, if he was acting fine then there was no way you could have known it was going to happen. R.i.p Jack.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss, R.I.P Jack 

You may no longer have him but you will always have fond memories


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Jack:tiel2:

gforce


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Jack and am very sorry that your daughter was the one to discover him. I had a budgie recently die that also seemed fine and a couple of hours later he was dead at the bottom of the cage. I'll never know why he died. Hopefully Jack died without any suffering and he is flying high now.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you 

Here is his 2nd baby (technically 3rd but the 1st of the 2nd clutch died right before he did by a day or two) 

She/ he is 9 days old now and had a rough start, So for now he/she is being called Lucky 

I went in when he/she was 3 days old to check on him/her and he was sitting way over by the entry door the mom comes in and out of instead of over in the corner where the eggs were and where she was sitting 

I picked him up and he was ice cold but alive. being the weekend and around 10 at night I didn't have much of a choice, and I didn't have anything to hand feed or anything with a 3 day old (i'm prepared for older chicks that i'm going to pull) all i had on hand was a box, so i used that lined with wash rags and sat the box under my lamp but once i found out the temp of the brooder for a 3 day old chick had to be like 96 degrees I knew my lamp wasn't going to do it So I decided to place him back in the nest box under Jill....... She sat on him all night and all the next day only coming out to eat, drink and poop. and shes done great since i put him back 

So i think she got startled Jumped out of the nest box and when she jumped up he rolled with her 

here is "lucky" at 9 days old


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lucky sounds like a great name for him/her. I sure hope the little guy makes it.


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope Lucky does alright.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you loss. RIP Jack


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You .


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i am so sorry to hear this i trust the chicks will do well


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes only one baby survived out of the 2 that were born the 1st one died a few days before Jack did. 

But the other one I've nicknamed Lucky and she is doing well, I need to get some updated pics of her . I'll try to get to that later, since School is closed today I'll have the kids all day and one of them can help me  much easier having some one else hold the Baby while I take the picture


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if it were me i would keep lucky


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I kept their 1st baby, and since both are girls and so far looking like the same mutation I don't need 2 girls of the same mutations ( i have this problem with my 2 adult cinnamon pearls if it wasn't for goldie having more pearls then Pearl" i'd be totally confused - its bad enough when i just see their faces I don't know who is who lol 

plus i'm low on boy cockatiels and non related cockatiels


----------

